# Longest nonstop flight in the US announced



## mhansen2

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/hawaiian-airlines-longest-us-domestic-flight/index.html

Flight time from Boston to Honolulu will take up to 11 hours, 40 minutes, the airline says.

8 tips for surviving long international flights

8 tips for surviving long flights


----------



## MrMike

That’s not too bad.


----------



## Lewdog

I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.


----------



## Ringel05

Lewdog said:


> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.


Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Lewdog said:


> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED. I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.


Could be worse, cudda been "The Fisher King", man was that a bad movie


----------



## Lewdog

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......
Click to expand...


Well I was supposed to hit a connecting flight at Heathrow to Sophia Bulgaria for a total of like 15 hours.  I started in Dayton on a puddle jumper plane to Cincinnati.  When I got to Cincinnati we were delayed... and delayed... and delayed until they came and told us they couldn't get the engines to start.  So on a trans-Atlantic flight we were told they couldn't get the engines to start!  Talk about fucked up.  Then after like 3 hours they said they changed the batteries for all the engines and we were good to go... but then by the time I got to London, my next flight had already left so they had to put me in a hotel for the night and catch the flight the next morning because only one flight a day went from London to Sophia.  It really fucked things up.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......
Click to expand...


Try going from San Francisco to Denver by coach. That was 30 something hours. Longest I ever did was Bremen to Pontevedra in Europe, 40 something hours. That was before cheap airlines were around.


----------



## Lewdog

frigidweirdo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try going from San Francisco to Denver by coach. That was 30 something hours. Longest I ever did was Bremen to Pontevedra in Europe, 40 something hours. That was before cheap airlines were around.
Click to expand...


Stage coach?


----------



## Freiheit

Worst flight I took was Osaka to San Francisco change planes (about an hour layover) and on from San Francisco to Frankfurt.  After that you are literally butturt.


----------



## MrMike

I do one non-stop about every other month that’s nearly 17 hrs from dfw. Then a two hour drive with another border control to process through. You just want to wash the flight off of you as soon as you can.


----------



## flacaltenn

Lewdog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try going from San Francisco to Denver by coach. That was 30 something hours. Longest I ever did was Bremen to Pontevedra in Europe, 40 something hours. That was before cheap airlines were around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stage coach?
Click to expand...


It was Wong Way Airlines via Singapore. Or Frigid is older than we think and it was hot air balloon over the Sierras and the Rockies. 

I was bad. Made a racist joke.


----------



## flacaltenn

Never had issues going East. Because it's easier to lose time then to gain it for me. Just get those hours of sunshine once you're on the ground and everythings back to normal.


----------



## Lewdog

flacaltenn said:


> Never had issues going East. Because it's easier to lose time then to gain it for me. Just get those hours of sunshine once you're on the ground and everythings back to normal.



Yeah flying back from London was so odd.  Takes longer because of flying against the wind stream, but you fly across like 5 time zones that gain hours back.


----------



## fncceo

Could be worse ...


----------



## Lewdog

fncceo said:


> Could be worse ...




I have a t-shirt of that!  It's on You Have Died of Dysentery T-Shirt | 6DollarShirts


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lewdog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try going from San Francisco to Denver by coach. That was 30 something hours. Longest I ever did was Bremen to Pontevedra in Europe, 40 something hours. That was before cheap airlines were around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stage coach?
Click to expand...


Stagecoach?


----------



## frigidweirdo

flacaltenn said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try going from San Francisco to Denver by coach. That was 30 something hours. Longest I ever did was Bremen to Pontevedra in Europe, 40 something hours. That was before cheap airlines were around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stage coach?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Wong Way Airlines via Singapore. Or Frigid is older than we think and it was hot air balloon over the Sierras and the Rockies.
> 
> I was bad. Made a racist joke.
Click to expand...


Hardly a racist joke, seeing as it's a Cantonese-English joke. The Cantonese aren't a race.


----------



## Erinwltr

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......
Click to expand...

Now that is what I'm talking about.  Did you really??


----------



## frigidweirdo

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is what I'm talking about.  Did you really??
Click to expand...


Up through Alaska maybe? Down through Russia and North Korea.


----------



## Erinwltr

frigidweirdo said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is what I'm talking about.  Did you really??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up through Alaska maybe? Down through Russia and North Korea.
Click to expand...


Makes sense.  I could barely take a Red Eye to Vegas.  I can't imagine what 13 hours would be like.  Ug.


----------



## Ringel05

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a flight from Cincinnati to Heathrow... that SUCKED.  I can't sleep in a chair and the inflight movie was the Horse Whisperer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 13 hours non stop riding coach from LA to Seoul......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is what I'm talking about.  Did you really??
Click to expand...

Yes, the northern route, the return trip was faster, straight across.  The good thing is in LA we gave up our seats on the connector flight for first class seats on the next flight back to Northern Virginia.


----------



## Mr Natural

Tip no. 9:

9.  Don't be a cheapskate, buy a first class ticket.


----------

